# xtmouse.exe



## Vakilandor (25 Juni 2007)

Seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich von meiner Firewall die Meldung, dass xtmouse.exe und mouse32a.exe Zugriff verlangen?

Handelt es sich hier um Spyware? Falls ja, hat sich diese schon auf meinem Rechner installiert?

Wenn ich meinen Virenscanner durchlaufen lasse,findet er nix.


----------



## Immo (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: xtmouse.exe*

Was für eine Mouse  ist das? 

in einem  Hijacklog eines anderen Forums fand ich diesen Eintrag 


> C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCROLL MOUSE\V3.0\XTMOUSE.EXE



bzw 


> C:\Programme\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE


http://www.file.net/prozess/mouse32a.exe.html
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/mouse32a/

sind  wohl  Maustreiber, warum die "telefonieren" wollen, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Vakilandor (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: xtmouse.exe*

Also ich hab eine uralte Maus, bei der der Treiber kenmouse.exe heißt.

Deshalb machen mich diese Programme ein bissel stutzig!


----------



## Genesis (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: xtmouse.exe*

Lass' Deine beiden Dateien doch mal hier prüfen:
http://virusscan.jotti.org/de/


----------

